# Meeting new people



## Noha murad (Jul 1, 2015)

I was born and have been living in the UAE for 27 years between Abu dhabi and dubai and working as an hr professional. I am looking forward to make new nice decent friends, and a serious relationship. I am open to meet different people from different cultures.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

are you female? I'm in the Khaliydia area..I am not sure you can receive private messages yet as you have to post more but if you are in that area often and you are female then I would love to meet. I'm also female.


----------



## Noha murad (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm a female ya would love to meet tell me more about yourself


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Once you get to five posts, you can switch to PMs. Meantime, please don't post any personal contact details ladies. Thank you.


----------



## Noha murad (Jul 1, 2015)

It was so boring I got myself busy with getting my bachelors then my masters and now it's time to enjoy and make good friends wait I will pm you the rest


----------



## Noha murad (Jul 1, 2015)

I live in tourist club


----------



## Noha murad (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm egyptian where are you from?


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

that's great, you are at 5 post now so I will PM you..hopefully others also respond, would be great to meet up with others who live on island.


----------



## matrix^2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Dear Noha,

I am interested to be a very good friend,Thanks


----------



## Noha murad (Jul 1, 2015)

Ya for sure would like to go out in groups. Hey matrix please introduce


----------



## matrix^2 (Mar 27, 2015)

Jordanian 27 Years ,,I am a computer engineer ,,,PM me Please


----------



## loftisdm (Jun 5, 2015)

Good luck everyone!


----------

